# Trim All Edger



## mollydodger (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi. I am new here and hope someone can help. I have an old (circa 1971-2) trim all edger. The engine runs fine but the shaft and bushings at the blade end finally wore out. This edger does NOT have roller bearing but has bronze bushings. I have a brand new shaft and bushings but believe there were originally a couple of flat washers (thrust and spacer) that were at each end of the shaft. Does anyone have access to an original schematic that would show me this detail? Many thanks in advance for your help!!!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Never heard of he brand. As long as you use a washer that fits the shaft OD well, you should be okay. The thicker the better for the ones that hold the blade. They need not be hardened. You can even get fibre washers to go between the blade and the washers if desired, like Tanaka did on their TLE edgers, P/N 6689078.


----------



## mollydodger (Apr 26, 2020)

paulr44 said:


> Never heard of he brand. As long as you use a washer that fits the shaft OD well, you should be okay. The thicker the better for the ones that hold the blade. They need not be hardened. You can even get fibre washers to go between the blade and the washers if desired, like Tanaka did on their TLE edgers, P/N 6689078.


Thanks I appreciate your help!!!


----------

